# EMDR is actually pretty good.



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just started and it is pretty much a therapy that helps relieve trauma and anything that is hurting. It allows you to release that emotional pain and I did a really small demo today and I was blown away. The goal was to think of something annoying or something that pissed me off and "get rid of it". I did and did the EMDR and went through the weirdest experiences. I literally felt like I was opening up and releasing something bad. And then closing back up. It felt like 2 minutes but it was 8 total!

Now granted this was practically microscopic issue compared to the shit that I have to get rid of. It can take anywhere from one session to a few weeks just to get I've one issue.

I pretty much have to come to terms with living in a fake family full of people that claim they love me but prove constantly otherwise. As well as an emotionally abusive narcisitic brother and a narcisistiv dad. So I got my work cut out for me. I'm doing this so that I "connect" back into reality without being so overwhelmed with all of the issues. If I was to feel every emotion again I'd probably be having severe panic attacks and going to a psych ward.

I'm also gonna try and use this to start my day of right and get in the right headspace.


----------



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

Great that it's helping. I have come a long way thanks to EMDR, it seems to help a lot of people with DP.


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

What is emdr?


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

Idk if mine is different from others but I'll explain what happens.

My therapist give me to balls that arehooked up to this little machine, about the size of a Walkmen. These tablets vibrate. She asks me to adjust it so that I just notice it to the point where I can barely notice it but am still concious. Then I pick a beat like how long it takes to switch between balls. These balls each ibrste but only one at a time. After having it set I then put each ball in once hand and hold it to my side.

What she told me this does is make your brain use both sides and somewhere in this process it allows emotions to come out and be deal with.

That's honestly all I can give you.


----------



## mckenzie (Jan 7, 2014)

Interesting. My EMDR involved watching my therapist move her finger from left to right as I just focused on the feeling/memory. Amazingly effective at changing the emotion attached to the memory. Sort of like selecting a moment from your life and going back and changing what it meant to you and how it affected you. From then on I felt safer within myself and my DP has slowly been disappearing.


----------

